
Ask HN: Is following many YouTube programming tutorials and tips of any help? - mostaphaz
i&#x27;m lil bit overwhelmed by youtube recommends as in tech field generally, whenever i open it i got various videos relatable to my self-learning path but they are just infinite and overlooking them feels as if i miss alot
======
lmiller1990
Good programming tutorials are useful. It can be hard to find quality content
on Youtube, maybe check reddit or other posts for a "curated" list.

The best way to learn is picking something you want to build, and by building
it. The struggle is not fun, but you will learn more by doing than watching.

------
gilch
Yes, it helps. Youtube tutorials can get you started on a topic quickly. But
it's only a start. Textbooks and real coding practice are better long-term
because they go in depth. YouTube talks are also good for keeping up with new
things.

